

Visual Studio 2010 RC is available - gpeipman
http://weblogs.asp.net/gunnarpeipman/archive/2010/02/09/visual-studio-2010-rc-is-available.aspx

======
jpcx01
Good stuff. I switched from a long time C# guy at MS (pre .net 1.0) to Ruby /
Mac about 5 years ago. Haven't regretted it, but still love to see what the
team comes out with. Microsoft pumps a ton of money into their dev tools, and
they produce a ridiculous amount of stuff at every release. And every once in
a while, some technical gems break through.

Sounds like F# might be that thing this year. But will need to fire up the
VMWare and get things installed to see.

------
jf
If you are a startup you can get this for free via Microsoft's BizSpark
program. Please contact me to get signed up for BizSpark.

------
henning
The most notable features in Visual Studio 2010 in my mind are F#, a proper
functional programming language, and ASP.NET MVC, which is ASP.NET that
doesn't suck.

~~~
DrJokepu
Funnily enough, both of them are available for VS2008 as well (although
they're not shipped with VS2008) so if that's the only reason, you don't need
to pay for the upgrade.

I would mention .NET 4 / C# 4, improved intellisense, multi-display support. I
suppose the enterprise types will appreciate the new UML tools as well,
personally however I try to stay away as far from UML as possible.

------
yread
More details:
[http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/02/08/vs-2010-ne...](http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/02/08/vs-2010-net-4-release-
candidate.aspx)

------
jeroen
It seems the performance of the IDE is much better, which is a welcome
improvement. Unfortunately we will have to wait 2 months for the final
version:

".. our launch event is currently scheduled for April 12th." - ScottGu

~~~
profquail
It stinks that we'll have to wait 2 months for the RTM version, but honestly,
I don't mind waiting if that means Microsoft has the time to make more small
improvements on a tool that I'll be using nearly-daily for the next 2-3 years.

~~~
dualogy
Call me pessimistic but that IF is not _such_ a small one imho.

------
jswinghammer
I hope they improve performance further because VS 2010 slows down doing basic
things on my machine which I originally intended to be a gaming machine.

~~~
bmj
I've been running beta 2 in a VM with ~1GB of RAM without too many problems.
If performance increases, that'd be swell, but I don't think beta 2 is
horrible.

------
dale-cooper
I hopefully won't need to use it, since they removed emacs keyboard mappings
:-(

[https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/...](https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/465750/emacs-
keyboard-mapping-scheme-not-working-in-visual-studio-2010-beta-1)

